# Damp again



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

We have massive damp problems stretching from the rear end to the wheel arches The same thing happened in 2009.1st hab check, carried out under the warranty. Is it some sort of design fault & if so what is the solution  
Tel


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Did you buy the MH new, if so go back to the seller and start to complain, as you have had this issue previously (2009) did you have the issue last year on your damp check/habitation.

Get Swift involved, see if you have options


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

We have had hab checks every year & apart from a company in Ing near Kendal who discovered the damp on the1st hab check I have no faith in the other Swift agents. One comp said it would take 4hrs & they rang 90min later to come & collect £185 no record of damp readings. Another, mobile engineer 45min £160 took no more than 30 secs to damp test inside. When I queried that I was told the instrument was very sensitive & only recorded damp above 20%, no records again. No elect or gas checks either So I would rather do the repairs myself if poss.
Tel


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh forgot to add only discovered it by accident when I was underneath & noticed some water stains in July, the reading was 30%
checked it today & it was off the scale.
Tel


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm no expert but that sounds like an awfully sudden big jump. I would think you've got to find out where the water is coming from. Could it be a leaking water pipe or drain pipe? If so, you may not have quite as serious a problem as you think (though any damp is a M/H killer).

Anybody else think this possible?


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

There isn,t any water in the van at the moment & if it was leaking I think the pump would fire up & the waste pipes go straight thro the floor. The back panel is all 1 piece except near the base where there is a joint, maybe its getting in at that point.

Tel


----------

